
Ask HN: Is it possible to model human movement from television? - andrewstuart
Consider combat sports like UFC or boxing.<p>Would it be possible to analyze video and from that build movement models that emulate the fighting style of a particular fighter?<p>At the moment I believe this sort of thing is currently done with motion capture suits covered in detection points, is that right?
======
PaulHoule
see [https://simplifaster.com/articles/video-analysis-sports-
perf...](https://simplifaster.com/articles/video-analysis-sports-performance/)

